# Help is Nandroid backup to Ext SD card



## wingchun108tek (Aug 5, 2012)

Okay, so I'm in a situation where i might have to format my internal SD, but i don't want to loose my Nandroid's from before.

How can I back those older Nandroid's to up to my external SD?

I tried looking in CWM recovery but it will only let me back up my current setup to SD, not the ones that I have already saved (unless there is something I'm missing)

If someone would help, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Copy/paste them with a file browser such as root browser or root explorer?


----------



## wingchun108tek (Aug 5, 2012)

Didn't realize it was the ease. I can just copy and paste the entire CWM folder = profit?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

wingchun108tek said:


> Didn't realize it was the ease. I can just copy and paste the entire CWM folder = profit?


Yessir, should be that simple!


----------

